# Help: Coding lumbar epidural steroid inj for w/c



## Ketti (Jun 9, 2011)

I am finding the codes for PPO, but I am not finding anything for the Lumbar Translaminar epidural steroid injection. What I have right now is 62289 or should I code it "unspecified" with the 64999 code (which I was advised to do)?

HELLLLLPPP! Thanks soooo much in advance!


----------



## L_Silva CPC (Jun 10, 2011)

without actually seeing the report, I would say to look at 64483 this is for a transforaminal epidual w/ image guidane lumbar or sacral single level or you could look at 62311 which is an epidual steroid inj. lumbar,sacral this one you would use the 77003 for flouro guidance as well. Hope this helps


----------



## tonirjeffries (Jun 10, 2011)

The correct code is 62311 w/77003 for the fluroscopic guidance.  CPT code 64483 is for transforaminal injections, two different "angles".

Toni R. Jeffries CPC CPC-H


----------



## Ketti (Jun 13, 2011)

*Awesome! Thank you Toni!*

Thank you soooo much for your help Toni I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ketti (Jun 13, 2011)

*Awesome! Thank you Toni & L Silva!*

Thank you soooo much for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------

